# Quorum PIR on sale



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
The Quorum A-160 PIR is on sale again.

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G4567

Cheap and hackable. They worked very well for me on Halloween, even in low light areas.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Hi all,
> The Quorum A-160 PIR is on sale again.
> 
> http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G4567
> ...


When you say hackable, what would be an example of a good hack for a PIR?


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Great Site.*

I ordered 4. Shipping is a bit steep, but not bad.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

joker said:


> When you say hackable, what would be an example of a good hack for a PIR?


I have an illustrated hack for this PIR that changes the factory settings for the "off" intervals from 15 secs/15 mins to 30 secs/60 secs and shows how to install an on-off switch. Makes it more friendly for haunt use. The hack includes a how-to for making the timer circuit that's shown in the PIR instructions, but I've recently updated that circuit to use the PIR battery as the power source for the timer circuit relay. I don't have a how-to for that just yet...

Here's a link to the hack on Jeff's web site:

http://www.thefrighteners.com/Gary's .htm


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Clarity.*

The PIR is usually used to send an RF signal to a receiver.

The first hack is to pull either a 30 second reset or 60 second reset as opposed to 15 second or 90 minutes.

The output from that board ends up at three pins. Connections to these pins then go to a timer circuit. The timer circuit via the POT allows us to control how long the relay on the timer circuit stays closed once the PIR fires.

One question.

If the timer is set to exceed 60 seconds of duration for the prop to remain active, will the PIR reset based on the end of the duration of the timer and relay remaining in the on mode, or is the reset done independant of the timer circuit?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I have some for sale if anyones interested. I think I have three... 20 shipped? message me..


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good question. Yes, depending on the pot you use, the timer board can be set to exceed the reset time. If this happens, the timer board could get hit with a second 9VDC pulse (if a heat source is in range), extending the "on" time of the timer. The options are these - use a pot that can't exceed the minimum "on" time, i.e. 30 secs, or choose a different pin to jumper to the reset selection pins. The ripple timer IC has several output clocks, some less than 30 secs, some longer than 60 secs. I have a pinout of the IC showing the various times (thanks to Kouma for the pinout diagram). The reason I chose the 30/60 option was that those times seemed to be the best for my applications.
To answer your question - the PIR's reset clock is running simultaneously with the timer board. If you have the board set to be "on" for 15 secs and the reset time is set for 30 secs, the PIR will be able to re-trigger 15 secs after the prop shuts down.
I came up with a way to disable the PIR reset clock while the timer board is running, but the IC behaved oddly. The reset time period after the PIR was re-enabled was just 50% of the expected time. You could compensate for this by using a different pin for the reset time, I suppose, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

spinman1949 said:


> The output from that board ends up at three pins. Connections to these pins then go to a timer circuit. The timer circuit via the POT allows us to control how long the relay on the timer circuit stays closed once the PIR fires.


I should clarify this - the three pins that have the small jumper block on them are the "off" interval selection pins. By connecting one pair or the other you select between 15 secs or 15 mins (factory settings). Part of the hack is to discard the jumper block and attach wires to these pins that go to a SPDT toggle switch. You then use the switch to select which time interval you want to use.
The PIR instructions show where to solder two wires to the board output terminals. These wires (+9VDC and ground) are the ones that go to the timer board, relay or whatever.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Quorum PIR on sale again $1.99 
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G4567&utm_source=Electronic+Goldmine+Newsletter&utm_campaign=8808634467-Dec17&utm_medium=email


----------

